# caramel poops?



## Mama_in_Maine (Jun 7, 2006)

My twins are BF and several weeks ago Baby A started going a few days or more without pooping. When he does go it looks like caramel and is very sticky. Also in between poops his gas smells AWFUL. Should I be concerned?
Thanks!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp I like his website, because he understands breastfed babies. If you don't find the answer to your question at the above link, check out his FAQ.


----------



## Briannasmom (Sep 20, 2004)

Hmm - my baby has the same - super sticky caramel poops...dr. gordon doesn't really address this as the norm - I don't see curds in my dd's poop at all. At least he does say that it's normal that they don't go every day (because I too started to worry about her going a few days at a time w/o pooping). Well - I guess her poop is fine though since she's gaining weight like a champ! (Yay me!)


----------



## Mama_in_Maine (Jun 7, 2006)

That's the same with my baby Briannasmom...no curds..just thick caramel poop. He seems very happy.. the only other symptom he has is super stinky gas and that doesnt seem to bother him..phew!
I can't seem to find anything online about it...


----------



## ashtree (May 17, 2006)

nak....im having the same problem, i know you posted this awhile back, just checking to see if anyone has any new advice, and if your babe is still pooping ''caramel''

ETA: the poop seemed really pasty, if that makes any sense


----------



## Lolly2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

My pediatrician said that bf'd babies tend to swing from several poops a day to pooping from 3 to 5 days (I too was panicking when the poop fairy didn't arrive!)...

If you are seriously worried, my ped recommended sugar water or corn syrup in breast milk (if baby is taking a bottle for you) and failing that use a rectal thermometer to get things going - I have to be honest, I tried the sugar water and it may have helped but the thermometer worked within 5 minutes! Not to be done on a regular basis but only if you notice baby is constantly straining (see scrunched up red face - bless 'em!) and Momma is getting overly concerned (like me!) - My DD didn't seem to have any worries or discomfort with regard to the delay but Mommy was in a state of panic... She is back to a regular poop a day now (thankfully) - lovely mustardy/caramely liquid poop (who'd have thought we would be so proud!!!)....


----------



## ashtree (May 17, 2006)

Lolly-I actually said "Im so proud of you for pooping" to my ds. never thought i would say those words. i have to say i would prefer the once a day poop because i like knowing everythings ok! thanks for the advice!


----------

